# Happy Easter



## amlove21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter, all. I’m thankful to have all you people on holidays like this. 

I hope your day is full of fellowship and family and a break from life. It ain’t so bad.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 21, 2019)

He is risen!

Promise of new life and redemption!


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter to my family.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter all you crazy fucks!


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 21, 2019)

We sang one of my favorite worship songs at church today.






This to me is the perfect Easter song and sums up a lot, "I'm a prisoner no more. The day that death was arrested and my life began."


----------



## chickenrappa (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter to all you guys as well, hope it goes well for everyone.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 21, 2019)

Q:  what's furry and hoppy and in hospitals this weekend?

A:












wait for it...



ok....

here it is....

And finally...…  the Ether Bunny...

Now you all have a reason to hate me even more.


Happy Easter, to an amazing community.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Gordus (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter to everyone in this forum. Wish you all a great time with your loved ones.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter all! I hope you all enjoy this day to its fullest with family and friends!

My sincerest prayers for those that are away from their families this Easter while serving our Nation!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Centermass (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Dame (Apr 21, 2019)

Meanwhile, in Vegas...


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Blessings to all of you this Easter.


----------

